# Dolphin fins?



## cali27 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone know if these help you get on plane more than not having one. Im looking at one for a 9.9 or 15 hp. I know they help you plane out quicker I just am wondering if thy help a heavy weighed down boat plane out.

Also how do I know when I need a new prop. My prop now has a few good nicks out of each blade. Does that effect the overall performance?

Thanks


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 28, 2011)

It should help you get on plane quicker despite the heavy load. You might lose a bit of top end speed and the boat will tend to dig in and grab when turning so you need to be a little careful.
Sounds like you need to lighten your load or get a bigger outboard.
I run beat up props and they don't seem to be any faster then new ones.
If you have a 9.9 then buy a 15hp carb and install it (providing your outboard is an OMC). The 15hp isn't a whole lot faster top end wise but it has a lot more torque to get heavier loads up and moving.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you tried adjusting your trim pin :?: 

Maybe drop it down 1 notch towards transom.


----------



## cali27 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, sorry but I'm really not a motor guy at all. What does OMC mean?

If the trim pin is the big pin that I pull to angle my motor when trailering then it's already right against the transom.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Feb 28, 2011)

Usually the hydrofoils aren't used to get on plane. They are used mainly for when you are planing to high and it kind of levels you out so you plane correctly instead of having the bow sticking straight up in the air. To me it sounds like you just need a bigger outboard if you are not getting on plane.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 28, 2011)

cali27 said:


> What does OMC mean?



Outboard Motor Corp. - Johnson/Evinrude


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Mar 3, 2011)

Those Hydrofoils (Dolphfin) are used primairly to fix an underpower situation where the boat is not getting up on plane like it should with the proper setup. Do they work, yes, usually but be careful you may lose some control at top end. Try redistrubuting some weight, batteries, fuel tank, things like that further forward.

My uncle had one on a 70hp Johnson that had no power tilt and trim (PTT) on it, so he set the motor for bet operation then put it on, it would get it up fast but again it causes a slight drag and also affects handling.

As to the prop, yes, dings in it cause it to be slightly out of balance which causes vibrations in the motor and boat. It can speed up damage to seals and such by vibrating things that should normally function smoothly. 

Be safe, hope this helps a little.
Bufford


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 3, 2011)

I put one on my boat strictly to deal with the porpoising I was experiencing on a rougher lake. It immediately put an end to that and pushes the bow down so that I cut through waves. Almost too good now though because it attacks the high waves at plane and slams me into them making for a rougher ride. It has also made turning a little tougher but not to the point where I cant control it. 

I have been thinking about removing it since I added another battery upfront and my bait tank normally weighs the front end down as well.


----------

